# Rede wireless broadcom bcm 4313 (Resolvido)

## Lucas Meneses

Alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar a rede no gentoo? Principalmente a wireless, eu uso uma broadcom BCM4313. Quando compilei o kernel eu habilitei o drive nas opcoes, no entanto, quando dou o comando iwconfig nao aparece a interface wlan0, nem eth1.Last edited by Lucas Meneses on Tue Apr 09, 2013 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lucas Meneses

consegui resolver uma parte. Recompilei o kernel e habilitei os modulos broadcom. A unica coisa chata e que o wicd so conecta depois de eu tentar pela segunda vez, ele nao conecta automaticamente. Desculpem a falta de acentos, ainda nao configurei o teclado.

----------

## ozias

Lucas,

          Tenho um problema parecido. Minha placa é uma Atheros:

lspci | grep -i wireless

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

dmesg | grep -i atheros

[ 2.580756] alx 0000:03:00.0 eth0: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x Ethernet [5c:f9:dd:5b:70:88]

[ 2.596435] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9485 Rev:1 mem=0xffffc90018f80000, irq=16

[ 3.812229] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Atheros Communications

          Uso o networkmanager. Instalei o wicd mas não consigo sequer ver seu ícone nem fazê-lo funcionar.

          Acho que está tudo certo quanto ao kernel.

O que achas, segundo tua experiência?

----------

## ozias

Lucas,

          Consegui resolver.

Ozias

----------

